# FX in HD?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if and when the FX network is going to join the HD community? To my knowledge it's not available anywhere in HD...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It is currently available on DirecTV and will be added to Dish Network supposedly first of next year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> It is currently available on DirecTV and will be added to Dish Network supposedly first of next year.


Thanks Sonnie, isn't a lot of the original programming still not in HD/5.1 (e.g. Damages, It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, Nip/Tuck)? I'm thinking of dropping the cable for satellite although it means I'll have to get out my chainsaw to get rid of a few offending trees:devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen any of the DirecTV programming, but generally if it was filmed in HD, it will be shown in HD. There are some shows/movies that are stretched on some of the recently added HD channels on Dish... like TBS. TNN has gotten much better about not stretching.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I haven't seen any of the DirecTV programming, but generally if it was filmed in HD, it will be shown in HD. There are some shows/movies that are stretched on some of the recently added HD channels on Dish... like TBS. TNN has gotten much better about not stretching.


I have cable and hence have only a proportion of the HD content that DirecTV has, but A&E, TBS (like you mentioned), and several others have a lot of non 16X9 content or elect to stretch the content which many times is unwatchable I think...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... I will turn the channel when it's stretched. They should use black bars instead of stretching.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Absolutely... I will turn the channel when it's stretched. They should use black bars instead of stretching.


Me as well...also, I can't understand why TBS HD can't show The Office in syndication in HD, it's letterboxed. Is there a inter-network issue that prevents them from showing it in non-letterboxed HD like NBC?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This has to be the case... although Law & Order is NBC (and USA) and they show it in non-letterboxed HD on TNT. Isn't TNT part of TBS... or TBN... whatever?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> This has to be the case... although Law & Order is NBC (and USA) and they show it in non-letterboxed HD on TNT. Isn't TNT part of TBS... or TBN... whatever?


If there's a T in there it probably means Ted has his grubby little hands in there somewhere...:T:sneeky:


----------

